# Anyone ever shipped a Bicycle from the US to MX?



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Originally I was interested in picking one up locally, but couldn't justify the expense.
You would be surprised how expense mountain bikes have gotten :O

I ended up finding a nice one in the US at a bargain 
Now I just need to get it here...will start getting quotes from the usual shippers.

Any pointers?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

mr_manny said:


> Originally I was interested in picking one up locally, but couldn't justify the expense.
> You would be surprised how expense mountain bikes have gotten :O
> 
> I ended up finding a nice one in the US at a bargain
> ...


Shipping, I've no idea, but if you're importing the bike (you being with it) via air or land there isn't any customs fee. Comes under "equipo deportivo" and it's specifically exempt from any import tax. Might be less costly to just take it with you on your next trip rather than sending it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> Shipping, I've no idea, but if you're importing the bike (you being with it) via air or land there isn't any customs fee. Comes under "equipo deportivo" and it's specifically exempt from any import tax. Might be less costly to just take it with you on your next trip rather than sending it.


How would that work if mr_manny is coming by plane?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The airline should be able to tell him their bike-handling fee. 

A quick Google search shows that in 2011 the cost ranged from $50 to $200 (U.S. dollars) depending on the airline. The search also returned articles with titles such as “How to fly with a bike” and “The best and worst airlines for cyclists: Don’t get ripped off by exorbitant fees”.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> How would that work if mr_manny is coming by plane?


A disassembled bike will fit in a fairly small case, about 10" x the wheel diameter. High-end ones, like manny suggested he was bringing, tend to weigh a lot less than cheaper ones. Airline vary, and the key is to get it checked as regular luggage with no additional bike fee. Last I heard, jetblue will do this, but there may be others.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Will not be traveling with the "equipo deportivo", don't miss the US enough to go back just yet 

I understand there are taxes/tariffs if the bicycle is over $300.
Hoping I can have my cousin write me a recipe for $400 and use UPS/FedEx to get it MX...after all, it is a used bike 

Looks like UPS has an international economy which brings the shipping down to $100 (about 1/2 the regular shipping rates).

thanks for the replies


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do you have any friends who might be driving south? There are inexpensive, strap-on bike racks that will fit the trunk lid of any car. 
Just a thought.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Nope, none planning on coming down soon 

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you have anyone who could take it to the bus station in say Nogales and send it bus cargo?


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Do you have anyone who could take it to the bus station in say Nogales and send it bus cargo?


Sounds like a nice economical solution, but already troubling cousins with purchasing and packaging for shipment 

Will keep it in mind for the next purchase


----------

